# Softshell nie atmungsaktiv?



## Baitman (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo!

Bin immer noch auf Jacksensuche und habe Kontakt mit Gore aufgenommen weil die Beschreibungen doch etwas verwirrend sind. Ich hatte dort nach ner Jacke angefragt die lediglich im Frontbereich (Oberkörper) eine Membrane hat, der Rest der Jacke sollte wegen besserer atmungsaktivität membranfrei sein.

Zu meiner Verwunderung bekam ich das als Antwort:

Zitat: "Wir informieren Sie dass eine Softshell Jacke nicht Atmungsaktiv sein kann."

Was haltet Ihr von dieser Aussage?

Gruß


----------



## Timo S. (15. Februar 2014)

Doch ne Soft Shell is immer atmungsaktiv, aber halt nur in begrenztem Maas, drum wird da mit diversen Belüftungsmodellen gearbeitet.
Was soll das für ne Jacke sein, von Gore? Deren Soft Shell Membran is quasi eine gestretchte Gore Tex Membran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (15. Februar 2014)

das wort "atmungsaktiv" kommt nun mal aus der Werbung, und ist wenn mans genau nimmt nichtssagend.
an Kleidung ist erstens nix aktiv.
ebenfalls atment da nix, beispielsweise gibt's luftdichte Membranen, da irritiert das wort sogar.

der richtige begriff würde sein"Wasserdampfdurchgangswiderstand" unter bestimmten Bedingungen.
somit vollkommen richtig die aussage von gore.

andererseits gehört gore auch zu den firmen welche mit diesem wort um sich wirft, somit die negative aussage von gore......


gore tex ist nur ein membranhersteller und verkauft das "gewebe" an firmen, daher werden sie kaum wissen was andere firmen daraus basteln.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Februar 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Bin immer noch auf Jacksensuche und habe Kontakt mit Gore aufgenommen weil die Beschreibungen doch etwas verwirrend sind. Ich hatte dort nach ner Jacke angefragt die lediglich im Frontbereich (Oberkörper) eine Membrane hat, der Rest der Jacke sollte wegen besserer atmungsaktivität membranfrei sein.


wenn du nur im Frontbereich eine Membrane haben willst, nimm nur eine (Wind) Weste. Die kannst du mit beliebig vielen Schichten darunter kombinieren.




lorenz4510 schrieb:


> gore tex ist nur ein membranhersteller und verkauft das "gewebe" an firmen, daher werden sie kaum wissen was andere firmen daraus basteln.



Die hier kennst du aber schon, oder ?


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. Februar 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Die hier kennst du aber schon, oder ?


 
das gore Wear xyz zeugs sind Tochterunternehmen von gore tex kenn ich, und?

gore tex ist ein membranhersteller.


----------



## sharky (16. Februar 2014)

wenn du einen jacke willst, die vorne zu und hinten möglichst offen ist, dann nimm die endura windchill II jacke. die ist vorne mit einer winddichten lage versehen, die auch leichten regen effektiv abhalten müsste. am rücken ist sie ohne winddichte lage ausgestattet. ich hab sie aus dem grund zurück geschickt. mag es eher kuschlig warm und mir war sie am rücken zu "atmungsaktiv". wenn ich aber lese, was du willst, müsste das ne ziemliche punktlandung sein

http://www.fahrrad.de/endura-mens-w...UoAgw&_cid=21_1_-1_9_2298_335089_17370693486_


----------



## Baitman (17. Februar 2014)

Wie dick ist denn der Stoff auf der Rückseite der Jacke? Hatte vor Jahren mal was ähnliches in der Hand, da war das Rückenmaterial sehr dünn, das wäre natürlich nicht geeignet. Der Rückenbereich sollte schon auch wärmen, nur eben ohne Membrane.

Hab da noch ne Frage:

Bei meiner Suche nach Jacken ohne Membran tauchen immer wieder die Bezeichnungen Polartec Powershield und etwas von Schöller auf. in manchen Beschreibungen steht dann was von winddicht, in anderen steht bei diesem Material winddicht zu 95 oder 98%.

Habe mir auch schonmal die Beschreibung auf der Seite von Polartec durchgelesen. Kennt Ihr das Material, ist das eine Membran? Mit Suchbegriff Polartec Powershield kommen so einige Schnäppchen...


----------



## Jocki (17. Februar 2014)

Kauf dir den: http://www.wildnissport.de/outdoor/...unktionsjacken/bergans-microlight-anorak.html
und kombiniere das ganze mit verschieden starken Fleeceshirts je nach Temperatur. Perfektes Klima und Windschutz übers ganze Jahr. Da kommt keine noch so ausgeklügelte Softshell mit.


----------



## Baitman (17. Februar 2014)

Hab von Bergans ne 3 lagige (Regen-) Membranjacke. In der bin ich immer nass, trotz großer Belüftungsmöglichkeiten. Habe eine Alltags- Softshell ohne Membran, die wesentlich besser atmet. Wind und Regenjacken möchte ich nur noch im Notfall verwenden.


----------



## Jocki (17. Februar 2014)

Bei welchem Temperaturbereich willst Du die Jacke denn einsetzen. Meine Erfahrungen mit Softshells sind eher negativer Natur. Die Dinger sind super solange man sich nicht großartig anstrengt und das auch nur in einem sehr schmalen Temperaturbereich. Dafür sind sie schwer, haben ein riesiges Packmaß, speichern viel Feuchtigkeit und ersetzen in letzter Konsequenz eben doch keine Regen- und Windjacke.

P.S Ich habe eine (alte) Arcteryx Gamma MX aus Polartec Powershield im Fundus. Ziemlich gute Atmungsaktivität, beim Sport sehr warm (ich zieh sie zum Langlaufen ab -10°C an) und speichert extrem viel Feuchtigkeit. Ohne Wechselklamotten nicht nutzbar.


----------



## Baitman (18. Februar 2014)

IdR. werd ich die Jacke als Aussenschicht im Temperaturbereich von leichten Minusgraden bis über 10° nutzen. In Kombination mit leichter Regenjacke und dünner Windweste, aber nur da wo es nötig ist. Das Packmaß ist zu vernachlässigen weil ich die Jacke immer am Mann tragen werde, auch das Gewicht spielt dann eher eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das meine Tagoss-Alltagssoftshell mit Microfleece  bei diesen Temperaturen beim Joggen und Radfahren geeigneter war als meine 3 lagige Bergans. Wenns das Modell noch mit längeren Armen, etwas körperbetonten Schnitt und Belüftungsmöglichkeinten gäb würd ich sofort zuschlagen.

Meinst du die das die Eigenschaft deiner Arcteryx soviel Wasser zu speichern an dem Powershield liegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (18. Februar 2014)

Falls es jemand interessiert:

Polartec Powershield vs. Windstopper
http://www.airfreshing.com/membranen-polartec-power-shield-vs-windstopper-softshell-vergleich.html

Das Powershield ist eine Membran, die jedoch im Gegensatz zu Windstopper nicht so dicht gewebt ist, bzw. gelöchert ist. Dadurch ergibt sich scheinbar eine wesentlich bessere Atmungsaktivität gegenüber Windstopper, natürlich dann auch nicht zu 100% winndicht, aber das ist ja auch nicht gewollt...


----------



## lorenz4510 (18. Februar 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> ..in manchen Beschreibungen steht dann was von winddicht, in anderen steht bei diesem Material winddicht zu 95 oder 98%...


 
es gibt keine vorgabe ab wann das wort winddicht gilt und ab wann das wort windabweisend.

in der regel ist aber üblich Sachen ab ~95%+ als winddicht zu bezeichnen.
Sachen mit ~80% sind dann beispielsweise stark windabweisend.

selbst die aussage von gore das deren Membranen 100% winddicht sind stimmt nicht.
da ne gewisse menge luft doch durch die poren gedrückt wird, somit 99% die richtige angabe sein würde.




Baitman schrieb:


> IdR. werd ich die Jacke als Aussenschicht im Temperaturbereich von leichten Minusgraden bis über 10° nutzen. In Kombination mit leichter Regenjacke und dünner Windweste, aber nur da wo es nötig ist.


 
versteh ich das jetzt richtig, ne winddichte jacke drüber ne winddichte weste und drüber dann ne Regenjacke???



Baitman schrieb:


> Das Powershield ist eine Membran, die jedoch im Gegensatz zu Windstopper nicht so dicht gewebt ist, bzw. gelöchert ist.


 
mal unabhängig vom Werbeslogan des Herstellers, jede Membran ist ne Plastikfolie und verhält sich auch immer ebenso.



Baitman schrieb:


> ... scheinbar eine wesentlich bessere Atmungsaktivität gegenüber Windstopper...


 
das was oft als wessentlich besser und schlechter bezeichnet wird liegt oftmals nur in ner theoretischen labormessung, in der Praxis ist der unterschied zwischen platiktüte a und b, dann eher bei 5%+- und ist ohne Relevanz.



Baitman schrieb:


> ...lediglich im Frontbereich (Oberkörper) eine Membrane hat, der Rest der Jacke sollte wegen besserer atmungsaktivität membranfrei sein....


 
bist von dem eigentlich guten Denkansatz wieder weg???



Jocki schrieb:


> Kauf dir den:
> ... Perfektes Klima und Windschutz übers ganze Jahr. Da kommt keine noch so ausgeklügelte Softshell mit.


 
100% richtig.
ich machs seit einigen jahren nur noch so,einfach nen ordentlicher windbreaker und gut ist es.

99% aller softshells kannst nun mal in die tonne kloppen.
und wennst dann ne halbwegs gute erwischt ,wie jocki sagt:
softshells sind nur für nen sehr gewissen temp. berreich "bedingt" geeignet.

ich würd zumindest mal die alternative testen.


----------



## Baitman (18. Februar 2014)

"lorenz4510, post: 11750943, member: 255232"]es gibt keine vorgabe ab wann das wort winddicht gilt und ab wann das wort windabweisend.

in der regel ist aber üblich Sachen ab ~95%+ als winddicht zu bezeichnen.
Sachen mit ~80% sind dann beispielsweise stark windabweisend.

selbst die aussage von gore das deren Membranen 100% winddicht sind stimmt nicht.
da ne gewisse menge luft doch durch die poren gedrückt wird, somit 99% die richtige angabe sein würde.

Ah, danke für die Info...




versteh ich das jetzt richtig, ne winddichte jacke drüber ne winddichte weste und drüber dann ne Regenjacke???

Falsch verstanden. Eine Softshell ist die Basis. Je nach Wittergungsverhältnissen, eine Regenjacke drüber, eine Windweste oder dünne 2. Schicht (Trikot, dünnes Fleece, Funktionslongsleeve) drunter



mal unabhängig vom Werbeslogan des Herstellers, jede Membran ist ne Plastikfolie und verhält sich auch immer ebenso.

OK, ich hab da nur bezüglich Powershield was anderes gelesen, wesentlich atmungsaktiver als Windstopper. Dachte ich könnte bei einem Powershieldprodukt häufiger auf meine Windweste verzichten.



das was oft als wessentlich besser und schlechter bezeichnet wird liegt oftmals nur in ner theoretischen labormessung, in der Praxis ist der unterschied zwischen platiktüte a und b, dann eher bei 5%+- und ist ohne Relevanz.

http://www.gutgeruestet.com/materia...her-wetterschutz-und-exzellentes-korperklima/

Fazit eines Testers:

Power Shield Pro verbindet Atmungsaktivität und Wetterschutz in überzeugender Weise. Der technische Kniff, durch eine Mikroperforation der Membran eine minimale Luftdurchlässigkeit zu erreichen, hat im praktischen Test einen signifikanten Komfortgewinn offenbart. Das mehrfach prämierte Material erreicht so eine deutlich höhere Atmungsaktivität als die von Gore Windstopper. Grade für den fordernden Einsatz bei kalten Bedingungen kann ich Polartec Power Shield Pro daher sehr empfehlen.

Das normale Power Shield soll noch atmungsaktiver als das Pro sein.



bist von dem eigentlich guten Denkansatz wieder weg???
Weil ich bei meiner membranfreien Freizeit-Softshell, außer beim Uphill, quasi immer die Windweste drunter ziehen muss, weil der Brustbereich sonst ziemlich kalt wird. Deshalb auch die Frage nach ner Jacke die nur vorne winddicht ist.



100% richtig.
ich machs seit einigen jahren nur noch so,einfach nen ordentlicher windbreaker und gut ist es.

99% aller softshells kannst nun mal in die tonne kloppen.
und wennst dann ne halbwegs gute erwischt ,wie jocki sagt:
softshells sind nur für nen sehr gewissen temp. berreich "bedingt" geeignet.

ich würd zumindest mal die alternative testen.

Also den empfohlenen Windbreaker testen? Ein Windbreaker ist doch nichts anderes als meine dünne Regenjacke bei dem die Tapes nicht wasserdicht sind. Oder meine schwerere Bergans-Laminatregenjacke. Was soll da der gravierende Unterschied sein?


----------



## Jocki (18. Februar 2014)

Nein, ein Windbreaker hat keine Membran. Das ist ein hauchdünnes Stückchen Stoff, das extrem dicht gewebt ist. Wind wird zu gefühlt 95% abgehalten aber hat auch gefühlt 95% Atmungsaktivität. Mit deiner 3Lagenjacke nicht mal ansatzweise vergleichbar. Vorteil:Es gibt keinen Feuchtigkeitsstau im System. Die entstehende Feuchtigkeit wird widerstandslos an die äußerste Lage transportiert, wo sie je nach äußeren Bedingungen verdunsten kann. Man trocknet sehr schnell, wird aber genausoschnell von außen nass. Das muss man akzeptieren.


----------



## lorenz4510 (18. Februar 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> Also den empfohlenen Windbreaker testen? Ein Windbreaker ist doch nichts anderes als meine dünne Regenjacke bei dem die Tapes ...


wie jocki sagt, es hat mir regenbekleidung oder Membranen rein garnix zu tun.

windbreaker ist zwar auch ein Sammelbegriff, damit ist im grunde meist nur ein engmachiges gewebe gemeint sonst nix.
von innen:



von aussen:




es macht nix anderes als ne Membran"bsp: windstopper" nämlich Windschutz und hat im Gegensatz zu Membranen "die ja nix anderes als Plastikfolien sind" logischerweise keine dieser schwächen.

oder einfacher gesagt:
wozu ne Stoff verwenden in den ne Plastikfolie reingeklebt ist wenn ein einfacher Stoff ohne Folie das gleiche bringt???

ne Membran als Windschutz zu verwenden ist wenn mans genau nimmt totaller unsin.



Jocki schrieb:


> Das ist ein hauchdünnes Stückchen Stoff, das extrem dicht gewebt ist.


das es unbedingt hachdünn ist stimmt ned ganz.
gibt's von bis, mein leichtester windbreaker wiegt 100gramm mein schwerster 1,5KG und trägt sich fast wie ne Rüstung.

für Sportler sind aber vor allem leichte modelle von Interesse stimmt.


----------



## Symion (18. Februar 2014)

Ich fahr im Frühjar/Herbst meist eine Art Windbreaker (Bergans Active Light). Wenns im Winter, wenn eskälter ist die Bergans Stranda. Ist eine Softshell mit dünnen Fleece aber OHNE Membran und großen Belüftungsreißverschlüssen. Damit kommt man sogar berg hoch klar (Front + Belüftung auf).
Aktuell gibts die auch recht günstig beim Outdoor-broker.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xsonicx (18. Februar 2014)

Symion schrieb:


> Ich fahr im Frühjar/Herbst meist eine Art Windbreaker (Bergans Active Light). Wenns im Winter, wenn eskälter ist die Bergans Stranda. Ist eine Softshell mit dünnen Fleece aber OHNE Membran und großen Belüftungsreißverschlüssen. Damit kommt man sogar berg hoch klar (Front + Belüftung auf).
> Aktuell gibts die auch recht günstig beim Outdoor-broker.de


 
Was trägst Du im Winter so drunter unter dem Teil?..wie ist Dein Kälteempfinden so?


----------



## Symion (18. Februar 2014)

Im Winter 1-2 lange Shirts ala lange Unterwäsche oder Long Sleeve Shirts. Zwiebelmäßig halt, da kann man dann auch bei langen Touren das unterste Shirt einfach tauschen und schon ist es wieder wunderbar kuschelig.
Eher nicht so verfroren bzw. ich schwitze recht schnell. Daher lieber zu kalt als zu warm angezogen, sonst wirds später sehr kalt.


----------



## polo (19. Februar 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Zitat: "Wir informieren Sie dass eine Softshell Jacke nicht Atmungsaktiv sein kann."


ich find's witzig, dass ausgrechnet gore sich zu der (recht ehrlichen) aussage hinreißen lässt. vermutlich wollen die so davon ablenken, dass produkte mit windstopper keine softshells, sondern schlecht gemachte hardshells sind.

zur frage windjacke oder softshell: grundsätzlich teile ich jockis und lerenz's einschätzung, dass windjacken besser sinnvoller sind überkonstruierte pseudosoftshells. dennoch: einfache, membranfreie softshells im ca. 400-500g bereich haben für mich 2 vorteile:
1. ich kann ein langärmliges unterhemd daheimlassen. wenn's so warm ist, dass - bei pausen, abfahrten... - ich kein isolierendes teil zusätzlich brauche, dann brauche ich eigentlich auch keinen windschutz.
2. die dünnen windjacken (~200g) sind schon beim mtb fahren wenig robust (sturz, mal durch höhere latschen gefahren...) und dann erst recht ein problem beim klettern. 
3. die hier genannten bergans teile sind elastisch, aber die pertex windjacken nicht. das hat doch deutlich nachteile.


----------



## Baitman (20. Februar 2014)

So... Habe mir jetzt mal die Bergans Stranda und die Active Light beim outdoor broker gekauft. Bei dem Preis war mir dann auch die Farbe egal. Ich bin gespannt, habe schon so einiges anprobiert.


----------



## lorenz4510 (20. Februar 2014)

die stranda soll kaum winddicht sein.

was ist mit der Rab Scimitar, in nem anderen beitrag hast erwähnt dast sie bekommst.
taugt nix?


----------



## Baitman (20. Februar 2014)

Die Rab ging wieder zurück. Mir waren die Ärmel zu schmal. Hatte nur n Shirt drunter, schon beim leichten anwinkeln der Arme zwickte es unangenehm in der Armbeuge, sogar bei einer Nr. größer wie ich normal trage...


@Symion: Wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit der Jacke?

Jetzt ist die Stranda Jacke schon unterwegs zu mir. Was soll das dann für ne Jacke sein, nicht winddicht, nicht wasserdicht, da kann man auch gleich Fleece tragen. Obwohl die Tests der Stranda eigentlich positiv sind: 

http://www.klettern.de/jacken/test-bergans-stranda.413476.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.5.htm 

http://www.der-outdoor-tester.de/praxistest/fleece-softshell/praxistests::bergans: softshell stranda jacket:raxis::50::633:raxistest.html

In den Beschreibungen wird sogar von winddicht und nicht windabweisend geschrieben. Wer soll da noch durchblicken?

So langsam nervts, hatte schon zig Jacken hier. Was hälst du/ihr von der Montane Dyno und der Alpine Stretch, die wären als nächste dran gewesen... Bei der Alpine Stretch findet man nur so seltsame Angaben zur winddurchlässigkeit: Luftdurchlässigkeit von max. 13,0cc (JIS L 1096 / ASTM D737)

Welche Jacke würdest du empfehlen, Lorenz?

-Softshell 400-600g
-Kapuze nicht zwingend notwendig
-hinten etwas längerer Schnitt
-Belüftungsmöglichkeiten, kann auch über Taschen erfolgen...
-bei Schnäppchen ist mir die Farbe egal, ansonsten lieber keine bunte, schrille Farben

Die anderen Ansprüche kennst du ja.


----------



## Jan_1968 (20. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

also ich bin mittlerweile auch eher ein genereller Gegner von Softshell Jacken beim Radfahren.
Ich möchte mal als Tipp die "Vaude Dundee Classic Zo" in den Raum werfen. Von der Jacke bin ich regelrecht begeistert, und die gibt es schon recht günstig, gerade wenn einem die Farbe egal ist.

-günstig
-leicht
-geringes Packmaß
-winddicht
-Windbreaker
-sitzt gut
-regenabweisend

Gruß Jan


----------



## Symion (20. Februar 2014)

Ich würd sie nicht mehr hergeben. Ausreichend winddicht, für Nieselregen reichts auch. Hervorragende Belüftungsmöglichkeiten, lange Arme, langer Rücken. Einfach eine 90% Jacke, für alles Andere gibts ja dann auch leichte Regenjacken additiv oder substitutiv.


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Februar 2014)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal als Tipp die "Vaude Dundee Classic Zo" in den Raum werfen. Von der Jacke bin ich regelrecht begeistert, und die gibt es schon recht günstig, gerade wenn einem die Farbe egal ist.
> 
> -günstig
> -leicht
> ...


Wirklich winddicht ist sie nicht, musste bei den Abfahrten in letzter Zeit hier immer noch separat meinen Sommer-Windbreaker anziehen, ansonsten wurds zu zugig. Steht ja auch nur 80% dabei. Ansonsten find ich sie aber auch ziemlich klasse, letzten Monat für 40€ bei Amazon gefunden.


----------



## bonzoo (20. Februar 2014)

Schau mal, ob du die Bionicon Jacke noch in deiner Grösse bekommst:

http://bionicon.com/wear/ridingwear/mens-softshell-jacket.html#main

Bei 50% Rabatt würde ich zuschlagen. Hab die Jacke und bin mit dem Schoeller Material sehr zufrieden. Atmet ordentlich und hat eine sehr gute DWR Beschichtung, wodurch Wasser abperlt. Nach einem Wolkenbruch war ich noch erstaunlich trocknen  

Wenn du einen Windbreaker suchst, kann ich Dir die Rab Klamotten aus Pertex Equilibrium empfehlen. Die gibt es auch mit leichter Fütterung als "Vapour-Rise" Serie. Die Klamotten "atmen" nochmals einen Tick besser, sind allerdings nicht ganz so robust wie das Schoeller Material.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -dave- (23. Februar 2014)

ich hab eine bergans softshell ohne membran und einen windbreaker von rab mit pertex (cirrus wind top) und würde eindeutig zum windbreaker raten.
das teil ist einfach viel universeller weil man die jacke eigentlich das ganze jahr tragen kann (hochsommer mal ausgenommen da brauch ich keine jacke). je nach temparatur passt man dann an was man drunter trägt (dickes fleece im tiefen winter, dünnes kufa-shirt an warmen frühlingstagen)
die softshell dagegen ist im winter zu kalt (die 80% windabweisend können schon zu wenig werden bei minusgraden), an sonnigen frühlingstagen ist sie aber wieder zu warm => temparaturbereich sehr eingeschränkt.
ich hab jetzt allerdings noch nicht viele softshells getestet eventuell gibts da bessere, aber mit billig-softshells hab ich ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht. nur dass die nicht so atmungsaktiv waren wie die bergans.

vorteile von windbreaker:
+extrem leicht und kleines packmaß
+dampfdurchlässigkeit
+winddicht
+im vergleich zu anderen konzepten recht günstig


nachteile von windbreaker:
- da das material nicht elastisch ist kommts dazu dass die ärmel gerne mal flattern. kann aber auch damit zu tun haben dass der schnitt von rab mir nicht 100% passt, dafür passt im winter auch ein ganz dickes fleece drunter. montane würde z.B. enger schneidern
-dadruch dass das material recht dünn ist könnt ich mir vorstellen dass es bei stürzen reißen könnte.


+/- leichten regen hällt die jacke auch relativ lange ab. regenschutz ist sie aber natürlich keiner. bei langen touren hab ich einfach noch eine 10€ regenjacke (plastiktüte) für starkregen mit.


----------



## Jocki (23. Februar 2014)

Und wenns mal reißt näht man es halt wieder zusammen, oder nen Flicken drauf.


----------



## lorenz4510 (23. Februar 2014)

-dave- schrieb:


> nachteile von windbreaker:
> - da das material nicht elastisch ist kommts dazu dass die ärmel gerne mal flattern.


 
hat eigentlich nix mit elastisch zu tun gibt leichte jacke die sehr elastisch sind und flattern.
um so leichter die jacke um so leichter kann die luft den Stoff bewegen.

kann man vermeiden indem man was drüberzieht, ist dann quasi ein next2skin Konzept.
Shirt-jacke-Shirt, wird haben sogar gerade das optimale wetter dafür.



-dave- schrieb:


> -dadruch dass das material recht dünn ist könnt ich mir vorstellen dass es bei stürzen reißen könnte.


 
kann man vermeiden wie im vorigen punkt, einfach was drüberziehen.
bsp:
im winter zieh ich mir über sowas einfach nen leichten baumwollhoody drüber.


----------



## -dave- (23. Februar 2014)

> hat eigentlich nix mit elastisch zu tun gibt leichte jacke die sehr elastisch sind und flattern.
> um so leichter die jacke um so leichter kann die luft den Stoff bewegen.



worauf ich hinaus wollte war eher dass man dann enger schneidern könnte wenn das material elastischer wäre.  aber mit dem geringen gewicht hat es auch zu tun stimmt schon.

das mit drüberziehen wird mir wohl zu warm. ich hatte jetzt eigentlich immer nur ein merino langarmshirt  unter dem windbreaker an.
außerdem baumwollhoody ? wird der ned nass wenn der dampf durch den windbreaker diffundiert ?


----------



## lorenz4510 (24. Februar 2014)

-dave- schrieb:


> das mit drüberziehen wird mir wohl zu warm.....
> außerdem baumwollhoody ? wird der ned nass wenn der dampf durch den windbreaker diffundiert ?


 
ist weniger warm als man glaubt, kein sonderlicher unterschied zu 2 Trikots übereinander.

jup im winter nem ich den öfters, im frühjahr/herbst aber eher ein Shirt.
und nein wird ned wirklich nass da es ja luftgetrocknet wird.

hier mal aus der werbeindustrie, der ich ausnahmsweise mal zustimmen muss:
http://goldwin-sports.com/de/pertex-quantum-gl/


> Perfekt geeignet als mittlere Schicht zwischen zwei Kleidungsstücken.


 
ansonsten einfach ma testen.


----------



## Baitman (24. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Tipps.

Wie ich schon weiter vorne geschrieben habe ist jetzt eine Stretch-Windjacke (Bergans Active Light) und eine Softshell (Bergans Stranda)  zu mir unterwegs. Beim outdoor Broker dauert es ca, 10 tage bis die Ware eintrifft. Habe bereits eine 3 lagige dermizax Regenjacke von Bergans, seit fast 10 Jahren im Einsatz. Bin von deren Qualität und Passform schwer begeistert (ist nur eben eine Schwitztüte). Schauen wir mal ob die beiden neuen Jacken meine Ansprüche erfüllen können. Ich werde berichten...


----------



## lorenz4510 (24. Februar 2014)

ich weis zwar ned obs für dich wichtig ist, aber für mich is ne Kapuze recht wichtig.

weil die bergans active hat ja keine die stranda hat eine.


----------



## asdfkaba (24. Februar 2014)

Ich bin seit neuestem mit einer Rab Cirrus Wind Top unterwegs und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Darunter dann je nach Temperatur eine oder mehrere Schichten. Einziger Nachteil des Ganzen ist natürlich das weniger strapazierfähige Material. In Kombination mit Rucksack bin ich damit noch nicht gefahren, könnte mir damit aber Probleme vorstellen. Achja, Material ist Pertex Quantum 15D


----------



## lorenz4510 (25. Februar 2014)

asdfkaba schrieb:


> In Kombination mit Rucksack bin ich damit noch nicht gefahren, könnte mir damit aber Probleme vorstellen.


 
ist eigentlich kein Thema,
nur bei Lagerfeuer"funkenflug=brandloch" must aufpassen und durch getrüpp steigen"an nem ast hängen bleiben...."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (25. Februar 2014)

asdfkaba schrieb:


> Ich bin seit neuestem mit einer Rab Cirrus Wind Top unterwegs und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Darunter dann je nach Temperatur eine oder mehrere Schichten. Einziger Nachteil des Ganzen ist natürlich das weniger strapazierfähige Material. In Kombination mit Rucksack bin ich damit noch nicht gefahren, könnte mir damit aber Probleme vorstellen. Achja, Material ist Pertex Quantum 15D



Ist die Jacke von innen Plastik und bleibt dann an der Haut kleben, wenn man schwitzt oder gibt es z.B. eine dünne Schicht Lochstoff?


----------



## asdfkaba (25. Februar 2014)

Da ist kein Einsatz oder Ähnliches mehr darin. Das Teil wiegt ja auch nur knapp über 100 Gramm.
Hatte es aber bisher auch nur mit Langarm-Merino-Shirts im Einsatz.


----------



## -dave- (26. Februar 2014)

asdfkaba schrieb:


> Ich bin seit neuestem mit einer Rab Cirrus Wind Top unterwegs und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Darunter dann je nach Temperatur eine oder mehrere Schichten. Einziger Nachteil des Ganzen ist natürlich das weniger strapazierfähige Material. In Kombination mit Rucksack bin ich damit noch nicht gefahren, könnte mir damit aber Probleme vorstellen. Achja, Material ist Pertex Quantum 15D



ich hab das teil ja auch und wegen rucksack kann ich nur folgendes sagen: mit meinem decathlon 15l ruckack hab ich bisher keine probleme.
ich glaub kritisch ist das wirklich nur bei höherem gewicht. also wenn man z.B. das ganze gepäck für mehrere tage mit hat oder so. 

langzeiterfahrungen hab ich halt noch nicht. aber das sind meine erfahrungen die letzten monate. bzw. was ich so gelesen hab.


----------



## lorenz4510 (27. Februar 2014)

-dave- schrieb:


> ich glaub kritisch ist das wirklich nur bei höherem gewicht. also wenn man z.B. das ganze gepäck für mehrere tage mit hat oder so.


 
nope sollte alles kein ding sein.
hatte ja vor 7 jahren nen patagonia houdini, auch so ein 100g teil das hab ich 2 jahre hardcore verwendet, resüme alles kein Thema.

nur vor spitzen Gegenständen sollten man aufpassen.
hab mir letzten Monat auch wieder als zusatzspielzeug so ein ultraleicht-teil besorgt, von decathlon "Helium", wiegt 102g"nachgewogen".

hier und hier mal ein teil das aus 7D gewebe besteht, somit um die hälfte dünner als das 15D Quantum ist.
leute nehmen auch das dünnere zeug für alles her, sogar als expiditionsbekleidung.


----------



## Baitman (17. März 2014)

So ich wollte nochmal bereichten was es denn Schlussendlich geworden ist.

Als Windjacke hab ich die Bergans Active Light behalten.  Schon kurz getestet, alles gut...

Als Softshell ist die Stranda, schon sehr dick durch das innenliegende Fleece. Außerdem ist sie sehr weit geschnitten, eine Nummer kleiner sind die Ärmel zu kurz. Das ist eher eine Jacke um noch nen dicken Pulli beim Skifahren drunter zu ziehen. Der Reissverschluss ist sehr steif, dadurch das die Jacke vorne nicht so kurz ist, macht die Jacke auf dem Bike nen dicken Bauch, wölbt sich also nach außen. Eine Super Jacke, aber vom Schnitt dann doch eher zum Skifahren, Wandern usw. Ich überlege ob ich sie trotzdem behalte...

Im Abverkauf bei Larca hab ich ne Marmot Tempo half zip für unter EUR 30 ergattern können. Macht nen guten Eindruck. Bei dem Preis behalt ich das Teil natürlich.

Gleich schon nach dem auspacken  und Probe anziehen  liebgewonnen habe ich die Bionicon Softshell. Gutes material, sehr gut verarbeitet und raffinierte kleine Details, auch sind die Arme sehr lang geschnitten. Vielen Dank nochmal für den Tip.
http://bionicon.com/wear/ridingwear/mens-softshell-jacket.html#main
Die Jacke ist im Abverkauf für 50% Rabatt, also EUR 100,-. Gestern der erste Einsatz, 60 km 1500 hm, durch teilweise stürmischen Wind bei um die 10-12 Grad, in Kombi mit nem Craft Cool Shirt und nem 150er Merino Longsleeve drunter. Perfekt. Selbst ohne Öffnung des Reissverschlusses hatte ich nie das Gefühl zu warm angezogen zu sein. Hab ich stark geschwitzt, war das kurze Zeit später wieder weg. Toll, so macht das Spaß.

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe...


----------



## lorenz4510 (17. März 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> Hab ich stark geschwitzt, war das kurze Zeit später wieder weg.


 
wundert mich, hatte vor 10 jahren was aus WB400, da war ich dauernass drin und hab es daher schlussendlich verkauft.
auch die laborwerte sagen 8000g/ qm/24h, das bedeutet 3x weniger als gore-tex.
kann das so unterschiedlich empfunden werden.

trotzdem viel spass damit solage was gefunden hast was dir gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (17. März 2014)

Wie kann das sein das ich in ner Softshell ohne Membran stärker schwitzen soll wie in einer mit Goretex? Das versteh ich nicht, das ist doch genau das was du und polo immer anpreisen...


----------



## lorenz4510 (17. März 2014)

WB400 ist ein 3 lagen Laminat, darum hat es auch 





> Atmungsaktivität (8000g/ qm/24h)


8000 ist der wert den beispielsweise die letzte Regenjacke von lidl für 15€ auch hatte.

trotz allem, wenn du zufrieden bist sind theoretische messwerte egal.

ich für meinen teil war damals sehr unzufrieden mit WB 400, das war aber *vor 10 jahren*!!!!
kann sein das daran was nachgebessert wurde.


----------



## Baitman (18. März 2014)

Mir fehlen eben die Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Das ist die erste Jacke die ich richtig im Vergleich zu meiner 3 lagigen Dermizax Regenjacke testen konnte. Und dazwischen liegen Welten. Bin jetzt wieder etwas unsicher, die Testtour war von Anfang bis Ende sehr stürmig, das könnte erklären warum ich schneller wieder trocken wurde.

Ich habe mich eben an der Beschreibung des Herstellers orientiert, da sie gleich zu dem ist was du empfiehlst:

"Gute Softshell Jacken, wie unsere, besitzen keine Membran, was sie daher extrem atmungsaktiv macht. Hardshell Jacken verursachen meistens das Gefühl, das man durch seinen eigenen Schweiss durchnässt, weil die feuchte Luft nicht schnell genug entweichen kann."

In den Vergleichstests haben die Jacken mit WB 400 immer mit einer besseren Atmungsaktivität wie die Jacken mit Windstopper oder anderen Laminaten abgeschlossen. Daran hab ich mich orientiert.


http://www.ruhr-guide.de/freizeit/outdoor/mammut-laser-jacket-testbericht/17657,0,0.html

Mammut verwendet dieses material bei den teuersten Jacken für 400,-
http://www.bergfreunde.de/mammut-gipfelgrat-light-jacket-softshelljacke/

Vergleichstest mit Übersicht der Materialien:
http://www.klettern-magazin.de/pdfs/2003/produkte/0312_softshells.pdf

Lorenz, was ich vermisse sind einfache Produktempfehlungen von Dir. Die und die Jacke ist gut weil.... Bisher hab ich von dir außer den verweis auf die Rab Scimitar (die nicht passte) nichts finden können. Als Laie ist es unglaublich unübersichtlich in diesem Dschungel von Materialien durchzublicken.


----------



## lorenz4510 (18. März 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> Bin jetzt wieder etwas unsicher, die Testtour war von Anfang bis Ende sehr stürmig, das könnte erklären warum ich schneller wieder trocken wurde.


 
wie jetzt das wetter war ist ned so wichtig, 60 KM"4 stunden?" ist ein sehr langes stück und sollte nen sehr guten eindruck vermitteln.
wenns dir gefällt und nen sehr gutes eindruck macht dann wird's schon passen.
ich meker halt über alles darum ned wichtig nehmen.

früher gab es *ein einziges WB400* und dieses war nix.
nach kurzem googlen sieste hier ein duzend verschiedenste Sachen die garnix gemeinsam haben aber alle unter dem gleichen namen laufen.....da soll man noch durchblicken.


----------

